# Tax Summary



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

Looking at the uber provided yearly tax summary, there are asterisks next to the amounts that are tax deductible.

uber service fees/other adjustments and tolls/airport fees/surcharges are understandably tax deductible because they're monies that were not paid to the driver.
but why is there an asterisk for incentives and other miscellaneous payments? 

I think those are payments that were made directly to the driver.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine says all items marked with an * may be tax deductible


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't even get a summary out of Uber, and the no-help desk/phone support has not come through either.

Thoughts?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BobCat Ridge said:


> I can't even get a summary out of Uber, and the no-help desk/phone support has not come through either.
> 
> Thoughts?


Is your account still active or were you deactivated.


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

No, my docs, license, medical were all due late Dec. and I let them expire.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BobCat Ridge said:


> No, my docs, license, medical were all due late Dec. and I let them expire.


That should be ok. Did you go onto the website (not the app) and use your ID and password to sign in? Did you try to get into the website from a laptop or computer?


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

It is a hard stop here:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BobCat Ridge said:


> It is a hard stop here:
> 
> View attachment 564749


Well if you qualified to get a 1099k (over 20k gross) they would be legally bound to give it to you. Unfortunately there is no legal requirement for the tax summary. You may not be able to get it without clearing that up. Good Luck.


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

Not 1099 eligible. Was hoping to get commissions, tolls, etc. documented by Uber. Oh well, I guess I will do it analog way... thank you for checking in.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BobCat Ridge said:


> Not 1099 eligible. Was hoping to get commissions, tolls, etc. documented by Uber. Oh well, I guess I will do it analog way... thank you for checking in.


Well the good news is you can just use your Uber bank deposits as your revenue and don't have to worry about the gross minus fees as the irs won't have a 1099 to match up to.


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Well the good news is you can just use your Uber bank deposits as your revenue and don't have to worry about the gross minus fees as the irs won't have a 1099 to match up to.


lol, good point. Let the arguing/ documentation begin ..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BobCat Ridge said:


> lol, good point. Let the arguing/ documentation begin ..


I would go down to the hub


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

I did not get 1099-K, 1099-Misc or 1099-NEC for 2020. I got tax summary for 2020. I used H&R block to file tax in last few years but this time without 1099, I don't know how to do it . Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I did not get 1099-K, 1099-Misc or 1099-NEC for 2020. I got tax summary for 2020. I used H&R block to file tax in last few years but this time without 1099, I don't know how to do it . Any help is appreciated.


You just going to have to use that tax summary


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> You just going to have to use that tax summary


Thanks


----------



## charlesleek (Jun 9, 2021)

Taxes are not easy to understand while working for Uber. That's one thing I know for sure. I'm not sure how they deal with all the payroll tax reports they have to fill out for all the employees. I used to run a small business before the pandemic, and before I went bankrupt, I had to use a service like How The Trust Fund Recovery Penalty Investigation Works to help me get back money from penalties that occurred by my negligence. Mistakes like this had me shut down my small shop.


----------

